# Testing iPhone 4 Camera



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Friend's Shrimp tank.

























MananaP's FRT

















Jumbo size 8.5" Leopard bushfish. It's a WC and came in with this size. Got 3 of them.









FLAGTAIL









Pieball Blue West African Lungfish









Blue Emperor Snakehead


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Random bichir shots


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great pics King-eL. 
seems everyone has a new toy...iphone4's, new monster tanks, .....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Great pics King-eL.
> seems everyone has a new toy...iphone4's, new monster tanks, .....


I don't really like iPhone 4 but I have no choice as when I was looking to buy a cellphone the Blackberry Torch 9800 is not yet available. Have to wait when that phone comes out and get it. Can't do much with iPhone 4 if not Jailbreak or unlock.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i agree. that blackberry torch 9800 looks very good. especially with new software BB6 and touchscreen. i have the 9700. i wait two months for it to come out. i'm waiting to upgrade to the new software. 

i think the camera on the blackberry 9800 will be better. hope to see more pictures of your tanks taken with the new blackberry!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> i agree. that blackberry torch 9800 looks very good. especially with new software BB6 and touchscreen. i have the 9700. i wait two months for it to come out. i'm waiting to upgrade to the new software.
> 
> i think the camera on the blackberry 9800 will be better. hope to see more pictures of your tanks taken with the new blackberry!


The plan was for me to get the blackberry bold 9700 but when Im looking for the white one but also not available.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

haha. bold 9700 is too slow. worth the wait for the 9800. i would. i'm sure you 'll be able to sell the iphone4. so many people seem to like it. personal preference. i like to email and read news. iphone has a lot of entertainment.

but can't go wrong with either. both are so expensive! haha


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> haha. bold 9700 is too slow. worth the wait for the 9800. i would. i'm sure you 'll be able to sell the iphone4. so many people seem to like it. personal preference. i like to email and read news. iphone has a lot of entertainment.
> 
> but can't go wrong with either. both are so expensive! haha


In actually just jailbreak my iPhone and I can do more now before it wasn't jailbreak. Bluetooth before can only pick up headsets and cant send files before. Still wanna find out what's really good about the BBT9800. I like browsing with iPhone and it was I do most of the time chatting with friends while at work. No need to pay for txt fee to my network service. Calling and txt are all free with jailbreak by adding the right apps. Now I'm just paying the monthly bill. Lol!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

look is not bad , still can accept iphone 4 camera !at less better then iphone 3 G more!!
thks for sharing!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> look is not bad , still can accept iphone 4 camera !at less better then iphone 3 G more!!
> thks for sharing!!


Yep with 5mp


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

like the pic of Pieball Blue West African Lungfish.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

cool shrimp tank, nice fissidens!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> cool shrimp tank, nice fissidens!


That's MananaP aka Stephen's shrimps tank.


----------

